# What is a good brush ?



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good brush ? I can't believe we haven't gotten one yet for him. Petsmart recommended this rubbery looking one but they were sold out. wish I had a pic to show what i am talking about.

Thanks!


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

For years we used a combination of the German rake and a Kong Zoom Groom. This does a great job and was the combination I used on double coated breeds when I groomed professionally.

Since then they came out with the Furminator. It is much faster than the old way of doing things and really works well. In fact I think it works so well it even justifies its astronomical price tag.


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the shed blade...really works up that layered coat!


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I too use the furminator - it works so well. Look for it on line because it is much more expensive in the stores.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Furminator is awesome. Get it through Amazon because it's about half price as Petsmart. I agree on Zoom Groom, the rubber curry brushes are really good. I had good success with a shedding blade on many dogs at a groomer/kennel I worked at. Right now my weapons are a medium Furminator (I could not see myself using the large one even on a 100lb GSD) and a slicker just for that finishing touch. Mine is a single-coated GSD mix that is very much wash-and-wear, though. Your mileage may vary depending on the coat type of your dog and the condition of its skin/fur, etc.

That dang Furmie is worth it. I can't believe that I bought a brush for $30ish when I'm not professionally grooming, but it has paid for itself in how efficiently it works.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use the rubbery looking one -- the Kong Zoom Groom. Love it -- works great on both my dogs (different breeds).


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

ok, what would be a good tiny brush for the face & head (and foot) area?

I have a shed blade, a regular wire brush, and a boar bristle brush (made for people). They all work well for different things - the shed blade for the twice yearly shed, the wire brush for everyday use, and the boar bristle brush for tender areas & for a "feel good" massage. but they are all too big and rough for the face & foot area.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

You should check out some horse supply stores. They make soft rubbery curries (really really soft) for face and legs, and also make small soft dandy brushes. You should certainly be able to find small ones suitable for your dogs - many are hand-sized or smaller.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought a small face/leg curry from Jeffers. It looks like it would work very well, but I never had to use it.

Edit: Here we are!
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=6EX9E0V5UBE49KV9QAQE2HG58FCG30SF&pf_id=14141


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks! That looks like it would be perfect.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI use the rubbery looking one -- the Kong Zoom Groom. Love it -- works great on both my dogs (different breeds).


I don't see how this 'brush' works well on GSD hair. It works GREAT on my short coated dog, I love it. But for Penny, not so much. . .


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI use the rubbery looking one -- the Kong Zoom Groom. Love it -- works great on both my dogs (different breeds).


Thanks Lisa, I ordered this for Sean from KV Vet Supply and got my package delivered yesterday. You'll never guess who thinks it's a toy - Neely, our cat. I found her trying to carry it all over the house. I put it on top of the washer thinking she wouldn't figure it was there, silly me, I should have known better.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That's soo funny! My ferrets have an unholy obsession with rubber, so I have to hide the toilet plunger and all the dog toys when they're out. They stash everything (including the plunger!) inside our loveseat, where they dug a hole thru the bottom. 

I lost my reflex hammer (the one the Dr bangs your knee with) to those guys. It was in shreds inside the couch!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

That's an idea, maybe Neely is part ferret. She certainly is part something!


----------

